#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month

## Froggy

This month we have chosen a member who has been around forever, or so it seems. A member of the original RPA, since October of 2009, and has received multiple awards throughout the years, including FOUR Master Gamer awards and THREE RPA 2012 member awards. He use to go by the username chaostemptest back in the old days for those of you who may remember. Despite the massive response he had to his ‘Ask me’ thread, he _never_ answered any questions! 

No wonder he has so many recycled threads, and he doesn’t even blog! …oh, I shouldn’t have mentioned that, huh? Supposed to be saying good things, though that’s a hard thing to do with this twisted, maniacal GM who loves to pit people against each other and keep secrets from his members!

*ahem* 

I'm sure you've all seen, or at least heard of, RisingPhoenix, and if not, you're missing out! Rising is one of the most considerate role-players you will ever find yourself matched with. He also has one of the best senses of humor on the site, and is an amazing writer. Romance, Fantasy, War, anything, this guy can cover it with perfection! Rising is an absolute asset to our site.

Did I mention that he loves spring break and rave RPs? This man is active in many parts of the forum from Mature RPs, to Private 1x1 RPs, and has even signed up for this year’s rumble! So even though he doesn’t blog and is a secretive and maniacal GM, RisingPheonix is an amazing person who will go the distance in his RPs. He is an excellent GM who always puts a lot of thought, attention, and detail into every RP he participates in, whether he created it or not. He is a dedicated roleplayer who will never disappear without warning, and always informs his fellow roleplayers when he is leaving. 

RisingPhoenix absotutely deserves the title of March Member of the Month, and if you haven't gotten the chance to roleplay with him yet, do so. Congratulations to RisingPhoenix, the March Member of the Month!


_co-written with TeeJ_

----------


## Chat Noir

Go you, you awesome guy you.

----------


## Waarnemen

You. Are. BRILLIANT!!!
RisingPhoenix...ISH AWESOME!!!

----------


## RisingPhoenix

Omg I am about to cry...........

This means so much you just dont understand and I will do my best to make sure I keep up my reputation.  :-) 

Love this site and love you all.  Thank you so much.............

----------


## Cfavano

never heard of him  :XD:

----------


## Anastasia

Aww yay!!! Congrats Rising! I was once honored with the opportunity of RPing with Rising. One of the greats I tell you, one of the greats.

----------


## V

Congrats Rising!!!!!

----------


## G

Congratulations!!!! <3 You totally deserve it!!

----------


## Froggy

> Omg I am about to cry...........
> 
> This means so much you just dont understand and I will do my best to make sure I keep up my reputation.  :-) 
> 
> Love this site and love you all.  Thank you so much.............


Bwuahahaha we love you too <3 

T'was fun keeping this secret from you though, since, _normally_ you keep secrets from me and all. *grins* Congratulations <3

----------


## Mysteria

My dear friend, I am SO pleased to see you honored as this months MOTM.  You are awesome in every way, knowing you and having the opportunity to rp with you has been my honor, and pleasure!

----------


## Koti~

Congrats Rising! You have more than earned this title

----------


## Rhomeo

Rising!
Coooongraaaaats! You sir, are awesome.  :=D:

----------


## Kris

Way to go dude !!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## RisingPhoenix

Thank you all  ::):

----------


## Craze

Congratulations! You totes-magotes deserve it! *DGG*

----------


## Merry

Dancing for Rising!

----------


## RisingPhoenix

lol, that's so adorable.....

----------


## Nazgul

Congrats Rising!

----------


## Evil Troy

Congrats man! You totally deserve it!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry

Dancing for member of the month!

----------


## Merry

*Hurray for Rising!*

----------


## Storm

The Squirrel Cheerleader Squad wishes you congrats as you venture forward as March MotM  ::D:

----------

